# Anesthesia coding question



## AmandaW (Sep 9, 2015)

New to anesthesia coding...I have to code the anesthesia only-not the procedure. 
I'm wondering on diagnostic/screening procedures like colonoscopies, etc. if I should be coding the findings like you would when you're coding the procedure itself or if I code the reason...?


----------



## lcole7465 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Anesthesia coding*

Yes, if the findings are documented in the operative report then you would code for them. Example, if they are doing a screening colonoscopy and they perform a polypectomy or biopsy, because they find polyps, diverticula, hemorrhoids, etc. You would code the appropriate CPT code for the procedure and then appropriate diagnosis: V76.51, 211.3, 562.10, etc. Also, you need to make sure to use the appropriate modifier, either 33 or PT. 

Modifier 33 is for screening only, modifier PT is if they are performing a screening and then they find polyps, diverticulosis, etc. 

If they are being seen for a specific condition such as rectal bleeding or a mass was found then you would not use a modifier.

I hope this helps.


----------



## AmandaW (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you for your response, but I was talking about the anesthesia given before performing the actual procedure.  I don't have to code the procedure itself, only the anesthesia.  So for colonoscopy I would do anesthesia code 00810.  So, just to clarify, I would code the findings even for the anesthesia code?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 22, 2015)

I believe all the intestinal scopes map to 00810. Usually there isn't a one to one mapping to an anesthesia code. I found a 2010 map online and that year there were 53 CPT codes that went to 00810.

I'm not familiar with all the anesthesia codes but usually the code is for procedures involving a specific body area. In this case diagnostic vs surgical vs polyp removed, vs routine screening the anesthesia code is the same


----------



## AmandaW (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you, but I'm not asking about the procedure, only the diagnosis...let me rephrase...

Patient is getting a colonoscopy (anesthesia code 00810)....

Pre diagnosis is pain.  
Post diagnosis (the findings) is cancer.  

Do I code the pain with the 00810, or do I code the cancer with 00810?


----------

